
A Technology Preview of Nginx Support for QUIC and HTTP/3 – Nginx - josephscott
https://www.nginx.com/blog/introducing-technology-preview-nginx-support-for-quic-http-3/
======
phillipseamore
FYI for those wanting to test in Chrome Canary, it only supports draft 27 and
up so you need these command flags when you run Canary: "\--enable-quic
--quic-version=h3-27"

